# lowrider trunk system catching on fire?



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

Well,i am new to the scene,just got my car (87 caprice coupe classic) and about to get my first lowrider setup.the plan is 10 batts/2 pumps/front pump will be piston/ plus watever audio i can fit.

i was told that it is unsafe to put an audio setup in the trunk due to the flammable enclosure (mdf wood/carpet)in case something in the trunk goes wrong with the Hydraulics

i do not plan on carpeting my box either way.

i was told to get the hard plastic bazooka but i dont think it would fit my needs in an enclosure..

what is your take on this issue?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

News Break: Your entire car runs on gas.....which is flammable, does that mean you are going to power your car with water?

I don't know who told you that dumba$$ thought process, but do it right, wire it correctly, and you won't have an issue. Either route you decide, just stop listening to the a$$hat that told you that.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

I have to agree 100% with 79 cutty on this. I have had plenty of systems in my trunk. Im sure every rider on here can say that as well. You can do anything you want in the trunk as far as sounds go as long as the design is made to fit around your setup. Who ever gave you this info doesnt seemed to be very knowlegable on lows. I would look else where. Oh and just a heads up if you are just starting out and plan to put a piston pump to the nose you better start doing your homework and prepare yourself for what comes with owning a lowrider. There is alot of info on this sight so just read and ask all the questions you can, good luck homie.


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah,atm im researching everything..going to get it reinforced and run (10)1100 batts,

what do i need to know about running a piston pump?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

socalmellow said:


> yeah,atm im researching everything..going to get it reinforced and run (10)1100 batts,
> 
> what do i need to know about running a piston pump?


ill say this ur audio wont blow up..lol and build ur rack for ten batteries if u want but only run six batteries to start..u got to crawl before u walk.the power and speed of a properly installed piston will break ur car and the pump itself.hoppin is a wasteful silly hobby we all know and love so get ready to spend money..and it helps if u know how to fix shit urself and thats go w ur audio..good luck and if u need any help pm me i got two boxes and one w ten batteries...:thumbsup:


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> ill say this ur audio wont blow up..lol and build ur rack for ten batteries if u want but only run six batteries to start..u got to crawl before u walk.the power and speed of a properly installed piston will break ur car and the pump itself.hoppin is a wasteful silly hobby we all know and love so get ready to spend money..and it helps if u know how to fix shit urself and thats go w ur audio..good luck and if u need any help pm me i got two boxes and one w ten batteries...:thumbsup:


well my plan isnt really to hop my car with the scales and beat it up or anything like that..but who knows,i might want to once i get into the scene lmao..though buying a hopper project would be best at that point.
that being said,im still going to get this one reinforced and done right the first time

im more of a street cruising style,...cruising through the city with a nice system,fresh paint,charged batts,see another low low,hit the switch lmao...see some kids..they wanna see some switches..hit them..inspire their dreams etc... yeeeeeeeeeee ride with other low lows

what kind of boxes do you have?im looking for some bumper fillers if you know where to attain some?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT. You'll be alright bro. All this shit these guys are saying , u will start to realize as u go and get furthmore into the process of finishing ur box.


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

You can search whole layitlow website and see how many cars thats have sound system and hydro together in the trunk. Anything can happens or not. Most of the percentage nothing will happen if its install properly.


----------



## blackberry913 (Sep 18, 2011)

You can rhino line your sub box


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

socalmellow said:


> well my plan isnt really to hop my car with the scales and beat it up or anything like that..but who knows,i might want to once i get into the scene lmao..though buying a hopper project would be best at that point.
> that being said,im still going to get this one reinforced and done right the first time
> 
> im more of a street cruising style,...cruising through the city with a nice system,fresh paint,charged batts,see another low low,hit the switch lmao...see some kids..they wanna see some switches..hit them..inspire their dreams etc... yeeeeeeeeeee ride with other low lows
> ...


I think if u might want to hop, once u have a car with a piston , and u get a taste of hopping,u will defineately get addicted


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

tru2thagame said:


> TTT. You'll be alright bro. All this shit these guys are saying , u will start to realize as u go and get furthmore into the process of finishing ur box.


And breaking shit


----------

